
Cryptocurrencies Are Illegal Lotteries - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/blockchains-most-inefficient-databases-ever-conceived-van-de-velde/
======
guywaffle
Not all cryptocurrencies use a proof-of-work to validate blocks. So even if
someone wanted to make the stretch and say a PoW is an illegal lottery that
doesn’t mean every cryptocurrency is.

